# هل من الممكن ضخ محلول الصودا (باستعمال مضخة)



## حلويس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

في عملية معادلة السلفونيك بالصودا هل من الممكن ضخ محلول الصودا (باستعمال مضخة) من خزانها الى خزان محلول السلفونيك؟ أم يجب وضع خزان الصودا فوق خزان السلفونيك و توصيلهما بانبوب و صمام (حنفية او صنبور)؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بالامكان ضخ الصودا دون مشاكل في حال توفر مضخة 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## حلويس (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
هل نحتاج مضخة خاصة تتحمل مثل هذا المحلول أم مضخة ماء عادية تؤدي الغرض؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مضخة ماء عادية تؤدي الغرض على ان يتم التأكد من حركة المحور قبل التشغيل خاصة اذا اوقفت لمدة طويلة حفاظا على سلامة المضخة .


----------

